# 6D Eyepiece Magnifier options?



## Tetra84 (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone know of a good straight through 1.3x eyepiece magnifier? I know there are stock options for the Nikon, and Canon has that 90 degree thing. But I'm looking for a quality relatively slim option, primarily for perfect manual focusing.


----------



## rs (Jan 5, 2015)

Canon don't make anything, and if you find a third party eyepiece magnifier, chances are it will only show you the centre of the frame - any gains made in manual focusing will be offset by losses in composition.

How about another tack - standard focus screens don't reveal the full extend of how narrow the DoF is with wide aperture lenses, so what about the Canon Eg-S focus screen? Or even a third party split prism focus screen, and put up with slightly unreliable metering? Or, just use live view?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2015)

As rs points out, if you're using lenses faster than f/2.8, magnification won't be as helpful for MF as seeing the true DoF. With the stock focus screen, you're seeing ~f/2.8 DoF no matter how much wider the aperture, which makes MF sloppy even with magnification. I'd consider the Eg-S screen (as a bonus, your VF gets brighter with fast lenses, whereas a magnifier makes it darker).


----------



## Tetra84 (Jan 5, 2015)

hmm.. I hear the EG-S makes slower lenses noticeably darker through the viewfinder. Any experience how much darker? My primary lens is the 24-105L. I'd be doing the magnifier/focusing screen upgrade for a Zeiss 135/f2 APO Sonnar. So depending on how well that works out, I might keep it on most of the time anyway.


----------

